# M1F and M1B stitches



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

How do I M1F and M1B? I thought I knew, but it isn't coming out right on my stitch count at the end of the row. Thanks....


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Can't say I have ever seen a pattern written that way. I will be interested in the answer when someone comes up with it.
I am sure it is something we are doing all the time, but is just not expressed that way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

When you look between 2 stitches, you see a ladder or crossbar. Insert your needle there (Your left needle, either from front or back, depending on instructions) and knit into that raised loop. The way you pick up the yarn determines the slight slant of the new stitch. It is a bit more difficult when picking up from back, sine you have to go back behind the thread to knit and it is a little tighter in this direction. Try placing a marker before you do the fist increase and after the first increase. Move the second marker each time you make an increase . This will let you count very quickly to see if you have the correct number instead of having to count the whole row. It will also tell you which side is lacking a stitch if you are doing this on each end of the row.

Ther is probably a video that explains this better than I. You could do a search for MI and probably get directions for both slants.


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Can't say I have ever seen a pattern written that way. I will be interested in the answer when someone comes up with it.
> I am sure it is something we are doing all the time, but is just not expressed that way.


http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/make-1-right-continental

Check all the increases at knittinghelp!


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> How do I M1F and M1B? I thought I knew, but it isn't coming out right on my stitch count at the end of the row. Thanks....


http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/make-1-right-continental


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a video on YouTube that shows both . . .


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I've seen in patterns and how-to books that M1 increases in stockinette are considered invisible. However, when I do them, there is always a little hole...whether I knit in the back or the front of the bar that I have picked up. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Coopwire said:


> I've seen in patterns and how-to books that M1 increases in stockinette are considered invisible. However, when I do them, there is always a little hole...whether I knit in the back or the front of the bar that I have picked up. What am I doing wrong?


Look at these videos and you will see how to do it correctly.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Dreamweaver. That helps and I also found a website with all the knitting abreviations and videos on them. www.knittinghelp.com It has been a lifesaver...sort of like everyone on this site! ;-)


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> Here's a video on YouTube that shows both . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Coopwire said:


> I've seen in patterns and how-to books that M1 increases in stockinette are considered invisible. However, when I do them, there is always a little hole...whether I knit in the back or the front of the bar that I have picked up. What am I doing wrong?


Just twist the bar that you pick up.


----------



## yolicast (Apr 6, 2011)

I think that you you increase one by knitting and then another one by purling in the same stitch. Could be wrong though. All these wonderful ladies on this site are way more talented than me and you might get a different answer.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

yolicast said:


> I think that you you increase one by knitting and then another one by purling in the same stitch. Could be wrong though. All these wonderful ladies on this site are way more talented than me and you might get a different answer.


That's one way to increase; another is the "make one" (M1).


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

The site which Joy Marshall gave is fantastic. It answered a couple of my queries straght away, and the videos are very interesting.


----------

